# Rave for Horsetail supplement!



## Mz LaLa (Jan 20, 2004)

I had a lot of hair problems recently and my hair was going thru a massive shedding phase. After going to the doctors to check it out and everything was okay I did some research online to find out what supplements were good to hair. I read about a thing called Horsetail so I went to my local health food store and purchased it. It is a natural silica supplement which is supposed to be really good to hair. Well I am pleased to say that it has helped a bit, my hair looks and feels a bit more healthier and seems to be growing better. And I could swear that my skin has started to look better since using it too. I definitly recommend this to those looking for hair care supplements.


----------

